
MyNoise: Background Noises and Interactive Soundscapes - autocorr
https://mynoise.net/
======
autocorr
This has been submitted a few times to HN, but I've really appreciated
listening to all of the different noise generators while working from home
recently. Are there are other tools or sites that people like to listen to
while working?

